# Poor guy



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, we have him under our care so I won’t post this under the injured pigeon board, but our Soupy (the guy in my avatar) has had a serious injury that’s left us completely baffled.

My wife walked into the bird room this morning to find Soupy covered in blood from his neck down to his keel. His cage has dried blood spatters all over it and his water bowl was stained with blood.

We took him to the “hospital” on site here to treat the wound and wrap it up in a bandage. He now has a very regal looking white cotton collar around his neck, which he absolutely hates.  

I don’t even think I can describe the confusion here. We have 6 birds we let out on a regular basis. Soupy is one, two others are a bonded pair and the other three are various parrots. The parrots and pigeons never interact with one another and even if they did, all of the pigeons can fly (to varying degrees) while none of the parrots can. Soupy was the only one locked in his cage since he and the other male pigeon hate each other and can’t be let out at the same time.

If one of the parrots was going after a pigeon, why would it be the one still locked in his cage? If the other male started to fight with Soupy, why didn’t Soupy just back up out of reach, considering he usually flies out of reach if they both happen to be out.

Nothing makes any sense.

As for Soupy…

He’s still strong and acting normal, although he hasn’t eaten since it happened. If he still hasn’t eaten anything by the morning, we’re going to have to hand feed him. I’m still worried that the injury, being as deep as it is, might have punctured his crop.  

Last resort is a three and a half hour drive out to the avian vet...


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor Soupy!

They are brave birds and wouldn't necessarily back off from a bird that was threatening them. Look at how they are prepared to fight us and we are so gigantic in comparison! And one swipe from a parrot can cause so much damage. IT has happened before on this forum.

Because of the blood loss Soupy will need rehydrating. If you don't have a ready mixed rehydration solution please mix a pint of warm water with half a teaspoon of salt and a teaspoon of honey, glucose or sugar, get him to drink it warm and regularly.

A crop injury wouldn't have bled like that, but examine the crop carefully. If it is damaged then water will leak out and could go into the body, so be careful...you can still give water, but it must be given in small quantities that don't fill the crop to the level of the damage.

I hope he makes a full recovery.

Cynthia


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I know when my parrot gets at something(not my pigeons of course) he uses his claws first possible if your soupy was attacked by a parrrot the parrot held on to him and bit him so he couldn't back away. Poor Soupy, I have never dealt with this before but maybe someone can tell you if some sort of antibiotic is needed so soupy doesn't get an infection. I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wouldn't think Soupy needs an antibiotic, birds mouths are clean...it is us mammals that carry the nasty bacteria in our mouths (pasteurella).

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

In my opinion i think one of your parrots attacked the pigeon. I hope he is ok. Parrots can do so much damage if ticked off. Give your little guy a pet from me and hope he is ok. 

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Brian!! How devastating!!

I sure hope Soupy will make a complete recovery!! I will be avidly watching for updates!

SENDING HEALING THOUGHTS, HUGS and SCRITCHES!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hhhmmm...

Is there a chance that one of the parrots could have got him "through" the cage bars??? Or were they all put up?

If they were all put up, could he have gotten hurt from the cage??? A wire sticking out or something?

My birds are always watched when out. If I leave the room, or need to leave the room they are all put up. It's for their safety, so I don't feel at all bad about. I also have parrots in the house often. 

I hope everything turns out ok, and that he is feeling better in no time.
-Hilly


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Brian n Amy,

Do like the crime scene investigators do and check out the blood spatter pattern(s). It might tell us something. Take photos, if you think that will help. Remember, crime scene investigators take strings and pin one end at the pointy end of the blood spatter, and try to lead the string to the source, the convergence of all the strings where the spatter began. You don't have to se strings, but perhaps you get the idea. 

This may sound odd, but there _might_ be a remote chance that Soupy scratched himself. 

Maybe this sounds preposterous, but you have to remember that you are on the scene and I am not, and that is why maybe I can entertain this scenario, since I have no hard and fast evidence in front of me that says it can't have happened.

I've often wondered what would happen if a pigeon snagged or had a torn claw, a sharp piece on the claw that hadn't ben worn down, and scratched himself with it. I have occasionally torn a fingernail, or snagged it while working on cars and such, and then cut myself superficially with it, enough to draw blood. 

Anyway, it's just a thought. A remote possibility. The parrot aspect of the situation it seems more likely a part of the answer. And parrots can get grouchy. My brother has a parrot that will bite any stranger invading his territory. And my pigeon Wieteke draws blood from my hand often enough. Sometimes I think he should wear a latex beak protector when he comes in contact with my blood and sweat. I think he is probably cleaner than I am. 

Larry


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Well, it doesn't look like there's any internal damage. He's able to eat and drink normally, even puts up a fight when we try to bandage him. Nothing leaks out from his crop, his poop is normal and he's still able to fly very well.

He's on a precautionary .3cc dosage of Baytril to block out any possible infection and we also sterilize the outside of the wound before placing the new bandage on.

The thought of a cage injury occurred to us so we checked all up, down and around his cage and the floor around it. No signs of blood dripping down the outside of the cage or onto the floor so it doesn't seem like he got his head caught between a bar or anywhere else for that matter.

My bet would probably be on one of the other birds, especially the Senegal (Pablo). He seems the most "twitchy" about being approached and has climbed on the outside of the cages before. The Grey (Coco) is pretty disinterested in the pigeons and well behaved. Couldn't find any signs of blood in or on any of the other cages or birds though.

The Ringneck (Squeaker), on the other hand, probably saw the entire thing go down from his cage but he isn't saying anything about it. Hrmm... maybe Pablo threatened him?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SOMEONE cleaned up the evidence, Brian!!

SO glad to hear that Soupy is doing well!!

Maybe Soupy "said" something that ticked off one of the others??

If Soupy shows "fear" around a particular bird, you will have your culprit! Pablo sounds like the most likely candidate! Maybe he's the "Godfather" of the compound! Have you questioned him yet? Do his eyes not meet yours or does he act belligerent (a bluff!)

HUGS and SCRITCHES   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone. He's doing well! Although we're still keeping him under lock and key in a smaller cage.

Luckily where we work we can bring him with us and provide medical treatment during the day (on site hospital) so he's never out of our sight for very long.

He absolutely hates his collar though! Never really thought about how much smaller a pigeon's head is from its body compared to a parrot - several of them wear collars for various reasons. It was a challenge figuring out how to put a wrap around his neck that he couldn't just squeeze out of and slip over his head.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Please, please can you describe the collar? 

One of my pigeons is supposed to wear one but he keeps getting the one I made for him off!

Cynthia


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Please, please can you describe the collar?
> 
> One of my pigeons is supposed to wear one but he keeps getting the one I made for him off!
> 
> Cynthia


Sure,

It has 2 parts - 1 strip from a roll of cotton gauze and a a strip of tape. The tape is a gauze-like material about 2 inches wide and fairly soft. I'm pretty sure I've seen both at drug stores.

We stuck the cotton to the tape and then wrapped once around his neck and then underneath each wing-pit, tying it off on his back. He's able to move enough to eat and drink but can't slip it over his head or get his feet stuck in it from underneath, since it doesn't cross his torso.

Cut a couple inches of each end down from 2 inches wide to about 1/2 inch wide, so you can tie it off easily.


----------

